# help with a little classical brochure project please



## speak2deb (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello, 
I'm designing a classical concert brochure and I'd like to ask people's opinions on what they like and what they don't like. I'd really appreciate your help. Please could you take a moment to look at the below brochures and tell me what mistakes they make and what they get right. 
I'd really appreciate the advice of people who are in the know - people who go to classical concerts. Thanks loads. Deb

London Symphony Orchestra http://cde.cerosmedia.com/LSO_201011...1e6bceb012.cde

Bergen Filharmoniske Orkester
http://www.harmonien.no/katalog/

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra http://www.issuu.com/liverpoolphilha...cs/rlpo2010-11


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Links 1 and 3 are broken.

My comment about Bergen, limited by the fact I don't read Norwegian, is that it is chronological rather by genre. I'd only be interested in opera (I did find Siegfried) and would have given up after about 30 pages. Maybe others with specific tastes would feel the same.


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

The graphic design for the second link looks wonderful.

I also like the magazines from _La Scena Musicale_:

http://www.scena.org/


----------

